

How Andy Sack's Revenue-Based Financing Company Could Disrupt VC, Startups - mrjk
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/06/07/andy-sack-flush-with-6m-builds-revenue-based-financing-company-that-could-disrupt-venture-capital-startup-ecosystem/

======
chrisduesing
This is for companies that have $500k to $5m in revenue and will loan them
between $100-500k.

1) This is only a small percent of the 'startup' market by definition.

2) That is not a lot of money.

Anyone with little to no revenue needing hundreds of thousands or millions of
dollars is not helped by this. It is certainly an interesting and useful
service, but the headline is sensational at best.

